# HIGHLANDER



## cat (20 Settembre 2007)

Quando ti sei iscritto, a luglio , ho notato da subito il tuo nome tutto scritto in lettere maiuscole.
Stavo appunto in quei giorni parlando con una persona sul concetto di immortalità e ribadivo anche poi come la canzone colonna sonora di Highlander, l'ultimo degli immortali, cantata dal mitico Freddy, fosse tra le mie preferite.

un flash! dissi a quella persona con cui dialogavo: sei tu!
lui rispose: giuro di no.
Il giorno dopo, a ribadire il suo concetto d'innocenza elementare si iscrisse qui anche lui:
Jeanclaude.
Il resto è storia.

HIGHLANDER, mai un messaggio, mai una presentazione ma.....
.... oggi, mentre il tuo alter ego, il tuo clone, finge di non esserci ma da utente non loggato ci legge ed è tra noi, ecco che ricompari tu.

*Non un messaggio, non una presentazione. mandi un messaggio privato chiaro ed inequivocabile a me e poi uno a Iago che mi sta inveendo contro.(* poverino, lasciamolo sfogare !!!).


HIGHLANDER ( alias Jeanclaude)..... lascia perdere. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Qui hai a che fare con persone più intelligenti e meno gonfiate di te.( ci vuole poco).

sottovaluti il nostro acume..


la figura di cacchina l'hai fatta anche stavolta. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





cambiamo musica
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=E_ElJ86ziWU

è ora di finirla. sei un uomo maturo ormai.


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> Quando ti sei iscritto, a luglio , ho notato da subito il tuo nome tutto scritto in lettere maiuscole.
> Stavo appunto in quei giorni parlando con una persona sul concetto di immortalità e ribadivo anche poi come la canzone colonna sonora di Highlander, l'ultimo degli immortali, *cantata dal mitico Freddy*, fosse tra le mie preferite.
> 
> un flash! dissi a quella persona con cui dialogavo: sei tu!
> ...


Pensavo dicessi con me lì sopra!!   

	
	
		
		
	


	













Dai, cat, lassa stare, la fanno solo a se stessi... nun te ce sporcà neanche!


----------



## cat (20 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Pensavo dicessi con me lì sopra!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 









   mi divertono .

il clone e l'impazzito.

che gente!!!


----------



## Iago (21 Settembre 2007)

*CHE DONNA!!!*



cat ha detto:


> mi divertono .
> 
> il clone e l'impazzito.
> 
> che gente!!!



non sono impazzito, (sapessi come divento quando impazzivo, però mi sento molto liberato 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  )  
 ...mi sono limitato a dare un'assaggino, in pasto alle coscienze dei forumisti che tu, con le tue menzogne, hai cercato di pilotare e fuorviare, (a mio danno! quindi è legittima difesa, ih ih ih ) e poichè ci tieni tanto a una certa immagine...è bene che non si facciano confondere...d'altronde la rana dalla bocca grande sei tu, e non io

...che cosa avevo da capire dall'indizio temporale che volevi darmi e che poi hai cancellato...nulla di nuovo...sempre saputo quello che hai scritto ieri: -mi è _capitato_ (di recente) ecc ecc
...l'avrà letto highlander? ne sarà fiero e soddisfatto 

	
	
		
		
	


	













...non mi ha mandato un solo pm...ma tanti...l'ho fatto parlare un pò... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   mannaggia al fatto che abbiamo litigato, se no te li giravo 

	
	
		
		
	


	






















...a chi tocca ora??


----------



## Old HIGHLANDER (21 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> Quando ti sei iscritto, a luglio , ho notato da subito il tuo nome tutto scritto in lettere maiuscole.
> Stavo appunto in quei giorni parlando con una persona sul concetto di immortalità e ribadivo anche poi come la canzone colonna sonora di Highlander, l'ultimo degli immortali, cantata dal mitico Freddy, fosse tra le mie preferite.
> 
> un flash! dissi a quella persona con cui dialogavo: sei tu!
> ...


A titolo di chiarimento, visto che sono stato tirato in ballo, mi chiamo Maurizio, sono di Fiorano Modenese e lavoro nel settore edile (industria piastrelle).
Mi sono iscritto questa estate (ho scoperto il forum tramite Google) ma non ho partecipato sia per mio carattere che per disinteresse degli argomenti, visto che non avevo nulla da raccontare.
La scorsa settimana mi è venuto in mente il forum dopo aver visto il gossip su Pavarotti a Porta a Porta sui suoi presunti tradimenti, e sono tornato a visitarlo
Mi hanno attirato l'attenzione gli argomenti di Cat "Esplosione" e la vicenda di San Gennaro.
Inevitabile che abbia notato la vostra discussione e mi sia limitato ai messaggi privati per non alimentare la polemica.
Prima ho scritto a Cat (che si autodefinisce in Cupido vipera e rabbiosa) senza risposta e poi a Iago 4 messaggi, chiedendogli se voleva sfogarsi.
A Iago ho semplicemente chiesto come faceva a sapere del luogo delle chiavi.
Iago se vuoi girare i miei messaggi a Cat non c'è problema , non ho nulla da nascondere perchè sono interlocutori, anche se sembra non corretto visto che siamo nell'ambito dei messaggi privati.
Comunque come ho detto sono beghe vostre e mi pento di avervi contattato, visto il gran polverone sollevato.
Vado in fabbrica, saluti.

P. s.: prendetevi un pò di tranquillanti


----------



## cat (21 Settembre 2007)

HIGHLANDER ha detto:


> A titolo di chiarimento, visto che sono stato tirato in ballo, mi chiamo Maurizio, sono di Fiorano Modenese e lavoro nel settore edile (industria piastrelle).
> Mi sono iscritto questa estate (ho scoperto il forum tramite Google) ma non ho partecipato sia per mio carattere che per disinteresse degli argomenti, visto che non avevo nulla da raccontare.
> La scorsa settimana mi è venuto in mente il forum dopo aver visto il gossip su Pavarotti a Porta a Porta sui suoi presunti tradimenti, e sono tornato a visitarlo
> Mi hanno attirato l'attenzione gli argomenti di Cat "Esplosione" e la vicenda di San Gennaro.
> ...


 
bingo. Come sapevi della mia scheda su cupido se hai letto solo come dici tu il mio post " esplosione"?
Io l'ho aperta per metterla in un ridicolo altro post che non è neppure mio.
Troppe coincidenze.
troppo comodo aprirsi un nick clone.
Sei tornato qui con la faccenda dela morte di pavarotti ma " fatalità hai aperto la scheda contemporaneamente a jeanclaude e guarda caso il primo messaggio lo mandi proprio a me e a Iago.
e infine che te ne frega te sapere perchè Iago dice di sapere dove io metto le chiavi di casa.
poveretti

mah!


----------



## cat (21 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> non sono impazzito, (sapessi come divento quando impazzivo, però mi sento molto liberato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 














il rifiuto ti rode vero?
e in più ti dico quel che ho detto anche a Jaenclude:
" mi fai schifo, non sopporto il tuo corpo, venire a letto con te al solo pensiero mi repelle. ti rifiuto. non tampinare me, non ottieni nulla. vai altrove".


----------



## Iago (21 Settembre 2007)

*benvenuto all'immortale*



HIGHLANDER ha detto:


> A titolo di chiarimento, visto che sono stato tirato in ballo, mi chiamo Maurizio, sono di Fiorano Modenese e lavoro nel settore edile (industria piastrelle).
> Mi sono iscritto questa estate (ho scoperto il forum tramite Google) ma non ho partecipato sia per mio carattere che per disinteresse degli argomenti, visto che non avevo nulla da raccontare.
> La scorsa settimana mi è venuto in mente il forum dopo aver visto il gossip su Pavarotti a Porta a Porta sui suoi presunti tradimenti, e sono tornato a visitarlo
> Mi hanno attirato l'attenzione gli argomenti di Cat "Esplosione" e la vicenda di San Gennaro.
> ...



benvenuto Maurizio mister piastrelle, hai fatto bene a venire allo scoperto, ma Cat non ci crederà...non ci può fare nulla, ha la sindrome della vendetta sull'uomo...d'altronde, la capisco e la comprendo, con quello che passa... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





P.s. lo scorretto non sono io, non mando nulla a nessuno, ci mancherebbe... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ciao Maurizio, e in bocca al lupo
(anche se sottosotto penso sempre che sei quello sul mio stesso paralello..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
































  )


----------



## Iago (21 Settembre 2007)

*...non riesci a fartene una ragione...*



cat ha detto:


> il rifiuto ti rode vero?
> e in più ti dico quel che ho detto anche a Jaenclude:
> " mi fai schifo, non sopporto il tuo corpo, venire a letto con te al solo pensiero mi repelle. ti rifiuto. non tampinare me, non ottieni nulla. vai altrove".



...non ti pare vero che stò facendo sul serio vero? fattene una ragione!!
...ah, forse hai dimenticato di cancellare l'altro mio numero, alle 4h33 di stanotte stavi ancora sveglia?...non ho più il tuo, ma gli ultimi 4 me li ricordo, sono facili.


P.s. stai arrancando...stai cercando con ogni parola di rigirare la frittata...ti prendi in giro da sola, e offendi l'intelligenza umana!
...ho dato pochi elementi, le conclusioni le traggono le persone che stanno dietro ai nick, che tu stupidamente, sottovaluti.
ti dico pure che mi dispiace tutto ciò, ma tu ne sei l'artefice, e contemporaneamente la carnefice di te stessa, cmq, fai, dici, pensa, scrivi CIO' che vuoi!!


----------



## cat (21 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...non ti pare vero che stò facendo sul serio vero? fattene una *ragione!!*
> *...ah, forse hai dimenticato di cancellare l'altro mio numero, alle 4h33 di stanotte stavi ancora sveglia?...non ho più il tuo, ma gli ultimi 4 me li ricordo, sono facili.*
> 
> 
> ...


 



non ti ho fatto nessuna telefonata.
io non ho nulla dite.


----------



## La Lupa (21 Settembre 2007)

Anzi







no, meglio  

	
	
		
		
	


	





o forse  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ?

Non saprei... anche  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   potrebbe andare bene...

Ma in fin dei conti  

	
	
		
		
	


	











Tutto sommato, direi che  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   rende meglio.

Complimentoni.



ps: se c'ho bisogno di rifare il bagno posso chiedere a te, Maurizio?


----------



## Iago (21 Settembre 2007)

*pooovera.....*



cat ha detto:


> non ti ho fatto nessuna telefonata.
> io non ho nulla dite.


----------



## Iago (21 Settembre 2007)

*la lupa....aaahh*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Anzi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cat (21 Settembre 2007)

e con questa ultima  mia replica chiudo ogni conversazione con te.
non mi interessa di replicare, non mi interessa di leggerti.

Ti ricordo però che è da giorni che tu con me stai veramente esagerando.
stai dicendo cose su di me molto particolari , personali e offensiave.

ti avviso che se  tu *Iago*( e cloni vari) associato ad una persona con un nome e cognome continui su questo atteggiamento ti ritroverai *con una bella denuncia a tuo* *carico.*
e allora si che dovrai dimostrare tutto quello che tu dici, compreso il fatto che io stanotte ti avrei fatto una tel (??) alle 4 di mattina ((??).
i numeri rimangono in memoria tel, nei tabulati tel.
se una tel viene fatta, come dici tu, è facile arrivare alla verità con una bella denuncia che io ti farò se non la smetti.
esiste una morale ed esiste una privacy.
parlo anche di tutto il resto che in questi giorni mi hai vomitato addosso.
a tutto esiste un limite


*e questo vale anche per il nick Jeanclaude ( e cloni vari) associato a persona con un nome e cognome.*
è ora che tu la finisca di perseguitarmi. Io non  voglio avere a che fare con te in nulla.
ho già portato troppa pazienza con te. ti consiglio di ritrovare serenità con tua moglie. io con la tua vita non c'etro nulla.
Se così non fosse e anche solo una volta tu mi disturberai con tel, messaggini e scherzetti  vari poco simpatici qui nel forum ed altrove, prenderò anche con te i miei opportuni provvedimenti con una denuncia  corcostanziata e con le prove  , non prima però, come ti ho promesso e mai fatto, di andare da tua moglie, dove tu abiti e parlare personalmente con lei con tutti gli estremi di disturbo e del perseguitare tuo nei miei confronti che ho in mano.


*Non mi interessa infine replicare oltre e in nessun modo su questo argomento con voi due.*


----------



## Iago (21 Settembre 2007)

*ahahahahahahhahhh........*



cat ha detto:


> e con questa ultima mia replica chiudo ogni conversazione con te.
> non mi interessa di replicare, non mi interessa di leggerti.
> 
> speriamo!!
> ...


 

*SPERIAMO!!!!!*


----------



## Nobody (21 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Anzi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Occhio che ci rimetti la pelliccia, lupa...qua sparano a pallettoni


----------



## Iago (21 Settembre 2007)

*tranquilli...*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Occhio che ci rimetti la pelliccia, lupa...qua sparano a pallettoni


 













...per quel che mi riguarda...ho un'ottima mira e ancora una buona vista


----------



## Nobody (21 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...per quel che mi riguarda...*ho un'ottima mira e ancora una buona vista*


sperem...io tra vedere e non, mi abbasso


----------



## Iago (21 Settembre 2007)

*grandiosa*



moltimodi ha detto:


> sperem...io tra vedere e non, mi abbasso


 





























   ...cmq è un'ottima scelta, ma non verrai colpito da fuoco-amico, stanne certo!!


----------



## Nobody (21 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...cmq è un'ottima scelta, ma non verrai colpito da fuoco-amico, stanne certo!!


occhei...mi fido...ma resto steso e coll'elmetto allacciato


----------



## Mari' (21 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> occhei...mi fido...ma resto steso e coll'*elmetto* allacciato


... meglio lo scafandro


----------



## Iago (21 Settembre 2007)

*ahahahahah*



Mari' ha detto:


> ... meglio lo scafandro


 
...elmetto sotto lo scafandro con tanto di tergicristallo (scusate il ritardo ma la collega ha detto che era ora di un caffè 

	
	
		
		
	


	




























   )

...me ne vado, a dopo...


----------



## La Lupa (21 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Occhio che ci rimetti la pelliccia, lupa...qua sparano a pallettoni


E sta a vedere che mi spavento!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




C'ho delle granate in cantina che non mi servono, interessano mica?


----------



## Mari' (21 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E sta a vedere che mi spavento!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ehhhhhhhhh che esagerata ...

meglio uno di questi:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9V0ij6zczfo

e via.


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ehhhhhhhhh che esagerata ...
> 
> meglio uno di questi:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9V0ij6zczfo
> ...


Sull'esagerazione....non ci conterei troppo!!


----------



## La Lupa (21 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ehhhhhhhhh che esagerata ...
> 
> meglio uno di questi:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9V0ij6zczfo
> ...


Eeeeee.... ma tu non conosci... è una storia lunga....

Oh! Comunque tutto fatto a mano, eh?
Finissimo artigianato, ecco.


----------



## Mari' (21 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Eeeeee.... ma tu non conosci... è una storia lunga....
> 
> Oh! Comunque tutto fatto a mano, eh?
> Finissimo artigianato, ecco.


OK ti credo, voglio fidarmi


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Settembre 2007)

cosa ordite?


----------



## Mari' (21 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> cosa ordite?


Il "nulla" in assoluto.


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il "nulla" in assoluto.


 
Ma visto con le giuste sim-metrie?!?!


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Settembre 2007)

e che cazzo. che qualcuno mi avvisi quando ci sono queste sfide all' o.k corral...
mi ha indirizzato qua un pollice verso pittato rosso 

	
	
		
		
	


	












solo a vederlo mi sono messa a ridere...

hey, Jago, tu potresti scrivere un prontuario sui danni causati dagli incontri nel web...
sempre nei casini stai...


----------



## Mari' (21 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> e che cazzo. che qualcuno mi avvisi quando ci sono queste sfide all' o.k corral...
> mi ha indirizzato qua un pollice verso pittato rosso
> 
> 
> ...


Magari!


----------



## Iago (22 Settembre 2007)

*!!!*



Anna A ha detto:


> e che cazzo. che qualcuno mi avvisi quando ci sono queste sfide all' o.k corral...
> mi ha indirizzato qua un pollice verso pittato rosso
> 
> 
> ...



Annarè...mannaggia...è che sono un passionale, sanguigno e focoso 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























  ...non ci posso fare niente...però questa volta non me la sono cercata io...


----------



## Bruja (24 Settembre 2007)

*Iago*



Iago ha detto:


> Annarè...mannaggia...è che sono un passionale, sanguigno e focoso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Scusa ma tu non eri perfido, intrifgante, subdolo e traditore?????? Vuoi vedere che parliamo di due Iaghi diversi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## Iago (25 Settembre 2007)

*..quasi me la perdevo...*



Bruja ha detto:


> Scusa ma tu non eri perfido, intrifgante, subdolo e traditore?????? Vuoi vedere che parliamo di due Iaghi diversi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...no! non lo sono, 
e mi sorprende che Lei ch.ima Badessa, abbia incertezze di così notevole importanza all'interno del Suo convento 

	
	
		
		
	


	




























  ...acquisisca informazioni maggiori, e se ne rassicuri delle fonti


----------



## Bruja (26 Settembre 2007)

*Ussignur*



Iago ha detto:


> ...no! non lo sono,
> e mi sorprende che Lei ch.ima Badessa, abbia incertezze di così notevole importanza all'interno del Suo convento
> 
> 
> ...


 
Insomma sei uno Iago onesto e probo... di questo passo Giuda diventerà un benemerito.
Bruja


----------



## Iago (26 Settembre 2007)

*ah...am non scherzavi, allora...*



Bruja ha detto:


> Insomma sei uno Iago onesto e probo... di questo passo Giuda diventerà un benemerito.
> Bruja


ma scusa...com'è che ti sei fatta questa idea di me? 

	
	
		
		
	


	














...e poi, ti pare che i fetenti fanno i casini come li faccio io e dispiacendosene pure? ...quelli sono distaccati, algidi, concreti e non soffrono mai...no?


----------



## Bruja (26 Settembre 2007)

*ok ok*



Iago ha detto:


> ma scusa...com'è che ti sei fatta questa idea di me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi attengo a quello che dici..... come dico sempre, perchè scontentare la gente se non costa nulla!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Iago (26 Settembre 2007)

*see seee......*



Bruja ha detto:


> Mi attengo a quello che dici..... come dico sempre, perchè scontentare la gente se non costa nulla!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il capricorno è proprio un brutto segno


----------



## Bruja (26 Settembre 2007)

*Iago*



Iago ha detto:


> il capricorno è proprio un brutto segno


Ci si difende......  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> il capricorno è proprio un brutto segno


ehhh caro Iago ... forum che vai capricorno che trovi ... e' scritto nel destino di tutti






















cesta' poco da fa


----------



## Bruja (26 Settembre 2007)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> ehhh caro Iago ... forum che vai capricorno che trovi ... e' scritto nel destino di tutti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Se hai difficoltà ad andarci da sola ti posso accompagnare????  I Capricorno sono sempre disponibili.....!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (26 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se hai difficoltà ad andarci da sola ti posso accompagnare???? I Capricorno sono sempre disponibili.....!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche tu????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se hai difficoltà ad andarci da sola ti posso accompagnare????  *I Capricorno sono sempre disponibili.....!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo so, lo so ... vi sta tanto a cuore il bene degli altri.

Tutte Sante Donne.


----------



## Bruja (26 Settembre 2007)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> Lo so, lo so ... vi sta tanto a cuore il bene degli altri.
> 
> Tutte Sante Donne.


 
Coraggio bocca santa, sentiamo cosa ti hanno combinato i Capricorni!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















    E non facciamo la martire .... ci manca solo una santa Mari' Goretti!!













Bruja


----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Coraggio bocca santa, sentiamo cosa ti hanno combinato i Capricorni!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1) A me personalmente niente, la domanda andrebbe fatta ad altri/tre.

2) Per carita' ... qua dentro state sempre in caccia ad idoli, santi e padroni ... inginocchiarsi non e' da me.


----------



## Bruja (26 Settembre 2007)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> 1) A me personalmente niente, la domanda andrebbe fatta ad altri/tre.
> 
> 2) Per carita' ... qua dentro state sempre in caccia ad idoli, santi e padroni ... inginocchiarsi non e' da me.


Scherzi, qui i santi e i beati li "esorcizziamo" ......... tempo una passata da noi e possomno farci ninnoli con gli ex voto.  Praticamente li trattiamo da pari a pari! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Scherzi, qui i santi e i beati li "esorcizziamo" ......... tempo una passata da noi e possomno farci ninnoli con gli ex voto.  Praticamente li trattiamo da pari a pari!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bruja le religioni e le loro usanze/pratiche per me sono la droga dei poveretti.

Anche io tratto alla pari gli altri, e' la prima regola di una demograzia.


----------



## Iago (26 Settembre 2007)

*14 gennaio...io!*



Bruja ha detto:


> Se hai difficoltà ad andarci da sola ti posso accompagnare????  I Capricorno sono *sempre disponibili.*....!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...e se ne fanno carico pure delle spese...sempre e senza batter ciglio.


----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e se ne fanno carico pure delle spese...sempre e senza batter ciglio.


Questa e' una caratteristica da gentiluomo, che nulla a che vedere con i segni dello zodiaco


----------



## Bruja (26 Settembre 2007)

*Iago*



Iago ha detto:


> ...e se ne fanno carico pure delle spese...sempre e senza batter ciglio.


Cos'è hanno aperto il concorso al nuovo Magnifico Mecenate?
Concorri per Iago il Magnifico ?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Iago (26 Settembre 2007)

*chissà cosa ti hanno detto...*



Bruja ha detto:


> Cos'è hanno aperto il concorso al nuovo Magnifico Mecenate?
> Concorri per Iago il Magnifico ??
> 
> 
> ...



lo vedi che mi odi???


----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> lo vedi che mi odi???


Iago, Odio e Amore sono sentimenti molto simili, divisi da un filo sottilissimo ...


----------



## Iago (26 Settembre 2007)

*si...*



Mari' ha detto:


> Iago, Odio e Amore sono sentimenti molto simili, divisi da un filo sottilissimo ...


...ma non credo sia questo il caso...altro che filo li divide 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























   (scherzo, sto scherzando...)


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Coraggio bocca santa, sentiamo cosa ti hanno combinato i Capricorni!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



uaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Settembre 2007)

> 2) Per carita' ... qua dentro state sempre in caccia ad idoli, santi e padroni ... inginocchiarsi non e' da me.


[/QUOTE]


non è proprio cosi...Goretti


----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> uaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuu


che te ridi te?  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Io, santa


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Settembre 2007)

*Goretti*



Mari' ha detto:


> Bruja le religioni e le loro usanze/pratiche per me sono la droga dei poveretti.
> 
> Anche io tratto alla pari gli altri, e' la prima regola di una demograzia.


ma dove vedi tiranni?


----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma dove vedi tiranni?


Micia ... questioni di impressioni/opinioni ...

e come ben tu sai: 
Le opinioni sono come il buco del culo: tutti ne hanno  uno. ( Mike Dirnt )

Tu bada al tuo, che al mio ci bado io


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma dove vedi tiranni?


veramente io ho scritto: " idoli, santi e padroni " 

tiranni non ne vedo in giro


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> veramente io ho scritto: " idoli, santi e padroni "
> 
> tiranni non ne vedo in giro


Mari tu hai invocato la democrazia...che coi santi non centra, e nemmeno con gli idoli 

	
	
		
		
	


	





o no?

cmq.vabbè...ognuno si fa le proprie opinioni.


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Mari tu hai invocato la democrazia...che coi santi non centra, e nemmeno con gli idoli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hai fatto un po di confusione, non ci siamo spiegate ... comunque fa lo stesso  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## JDM (27 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> *Mari tu hai invocato la democrazia*...che coi santi non centra, e nemmeno con gli idoli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....................


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Settembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> .....................


Jdm non ho capito.


----------



## Bruja (28 Settembre 2007)

*Intanto...*

... giusto per prudenza riapro il thread: 

"Mi tieni la mano........."














Bruja


----------

